# Bay Lake Towers Price Increase 7/MAR



## equitax (Feb 18, 2011)

Not that any of us would buy developer, but...


We wanted you to be among the first to hear about an opportunity to save at
Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort. It’s an elegant escape that’s
the closest Disney Vacation Club® Resort to the Magic Kingdom® Park.

Become a Disney Vacation Club Member at Bay Lake Tower and lock in today’s price of $130 per Vacation Point before the price increases on March 7th, 2011, to $140 per Vacation Point. That’s a savings of $1,000 or more!

Our Cast is here to answer any questions that you may have, so please feel free to call. We hope you’ll call this Disney landmark “home” for years to come.

Sincerely,

[name deleted] – Vacation Club Guide


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 19, 2011)

sad, but true...

I did buy from Disney at BLT when it was $120pp


----------



## darius (Feb 19, 2011)

It appears Disney is going to continue to raise their retail prices.    IMO, if I were buying now I would quickly buy Saratoga Springs resale (before March 20th) to keep all benefits and get it for about $60.00 (or less) per point.   

I did add-on at 96 at Grand Californian Villas direct from Disney.  I'm really happy I added on direct since I got exactly the amount of points I wanted with my use year.   

Thanks for the info!


----------

